# Cutting board for our son



## RonB (Aug 17, 2020)

I made a cutting board for our son's birthday. He's in TX and we are in VA, so I had to ship it. It should arrive tomorrow.

It's an end grain board and the woods are walnut, maple and bubinga. Anyway, it was a fun project.


----------



## Kgp (Aug 17, 2020)

RonB said:


> I made a cutting board for our son's birthday. He's in TX and we are in VA, so I had to ship it. It should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> It's an end grain board and the woods are walnut, maple and bubinga. Anyway, it was a fun project.
> 
> ...


WOW! What are the dimensions?


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks fantastic.
very fine work sir.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 17, 2020)

Really excellent work. Love the way you used the grain to create the pattern, and the contracting inlays!


----------



## Benuser (Aug 17, 2020)

What a stunning beauty!


----------



## RonB (Aug 17, 2020)

Kgp said:


> WOW! What are the dimensions?



Thanx. it's about 12" X 16". I intend to make both a magnetic knife rack and a napkin holder using the same woods as Christmas presents for him.


----------



## RonB (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanx all for the kind words.


----------



## dorianwidling (Aug 19, 2020)

That is incredibly beautiful...amazing work!


----------



## RonB (Aug 20, 2020)

dorianwidling said:


> That is incredibly beautiful...amazing work!



Thanx!


----------

